# Got them ammo buying blues



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Went to Gander Mt. the other day to pick up some shells. Box of five sabot deer slugs, $10.99. Box of 3" mag .410 shells, 13.99, box of .22mag shells, 12.99. I do a lot of shooting (trap and target) and these prices are getting to be a real hassle. Eight boxes of shells for $102.00 including tax. That's nuts. I wanted some .410 bismuth loads but they were $19.95 for ten rounds. Are ammo prices slowing down your shooting?


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

getting ready to go hunting for a week on sunday

fired up the press and loaded 15 boxes of 12 ga shells 
@ 1.75 a box for powder and primers :dance: 

we cast our own bird shot,its a big savings
shot at gander is 49.95 a bag :flame: 

a box of slugs [25 rounds] is about 2.00 home rolled :shrug:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

How do you make slugs? If they are 1 oz. slugs a box of 25 should cost more than $2.00. The lead itself would almost be that much not to mention the primers, powder and wads. Just curious.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

we have a 525 gr. lyman slug mold[and a good source of free lead]

buy supplies in bulk and on sale

my ithica 37 tosses them out at 1560fps with a 4'' group at 100yds [and its a smooth bore] :dance: 

been loading 30+years so equipment is a non issue [paid for many times over]


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Ovendoctor
Could you tell us how you make shot? I've been casting bullets for years now, but always thought that you needed some kind of high tower to pour shot. Can the wads also be recycled, or do you just buy those new each time?

By the way JJ, you can get lead for free just by asking. Every time I go to the local garage for new tires or other service, I ask if I can have some recycled wheelweights they're storing. I tell the manager I target shoot and use the lead to cast bullets. Every single shopman I've ever asked was enthusiastic about giving me lead, even to the point of carrying it to car for me. Recently though I've stopped asking because I've got some many 5 gallon buckets full now that I don't have the time to melt it all down. I add about 5% of scrap pewter to increase the hardness and castability. Estimated cost of 1000 cast bullets is about 1.50$ (including electricity). Estimated cost of a box of 50 9mm or 38spl is about 1.90$.
Michael


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

everytime i see ammo i use on sale i buy a bunch.it is crazy how much this is going up.i may go to a muzzleloading shotgun and do my own shot....i use a muzzleloadeing rifle and it is great.i may buy a bullet mold for it.love to hear how you make your shot.


----------



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

The trouble is, the prices will continue to go up. I've heard so many "reasons" as to why. Reloading is the way to go.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is a site I post on about casting

it has a lot of good info for reloading Pb

www.castboolits.gunloads.com

most every body is very helpful


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I know I've got to get into reloading. I have a friend do my trap rounds, but the one that's killing me is the .410. I can not reason why they are so expensive. I love shooting them but the cost is nuts. I guess it's time to take the plunge.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

JJ Grandits said:


> I wanted some .410 bismuth loads but they were $19.95 for ten rounds. Are ammo prices slowing down your shooting?


Just asking:
What do you use them on? Never seen them.
As a .410 fancier, I'm intrigued.
I have #4's, # 6's, Home protection loads, (3" shells loaded with 3-000 bucks pellets) and slugs.

I have 2 , shotgun and derringer that also shoot .45 long Colt.
My other is an old Creasent Arms, that in real good shape.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I live right by a wildlife refuge and because of all the migrating birds you can not use lead shot. I don't hunt ducks or geese but the area (about 12,000 acres) is full of rabbit, squirrel, grouse, turkey and deer. I love using my .410 for rabbit and squirrel but for shot you have to use Bismuth or one of the other alloy shots. I also like shooting trap with a .410. Maybe shooting double trap this winter with a Baikial (sp) sxs. Another reason to get into reloads.


----------

